# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة الشويفات الشارقة

## rogena2

هلا خواتي 

لو سمحتوا انا حابة استفسر عن مدرسة الشويفات في الشارقة في حد مدخل عياله فيها لاني حابة انقل عيالي من الويس جرين الى الشويفات ؟؟

لذلك حابة اعرف كل شي عن الدرسة ؟ طريقة التعليم ؟ المدرسات و كيف يتعاملون مع الاطفال ؟ وهل المدرسات كلهم اجانب ؟ والانشطة ؟ والواجبات كثيرة ولا معقولة ؟ وكل شي بخصوص المدرسة ؟؟

وذلك حتى تعم الافادة لي ولجميع الاخوات اللي حابين يعرفون عن هاي المدرسة 

شكرا 

في انتظار الرد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## rogena2

بنات بليز ردوا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

السلام عليج الغاليه
اعيالي بشويفات الشارقه, شوفي ما اقدر احكم على المراحل الكبيره ان كنتي تسئلين عنهم, لأنه عيالي الله يحفظهم واحد في جريد 1 و الثاني كي جي 2. يعني راح اتكلم عن المرحلتين هذول مو اكبر.
اول شي ملاحظته انه وايد يهتمون بالعيال لدرجة انه عيالي وايد يحبون مدرساتهم و كله يقولون لي نبي نييب لهم هديه.
التعليم الله يسلمج ليما الحين حلو. كل شي يسوونه بالمدرسه ماكو واجبات ولا عوار قلب. بس قصص تتبدل مرتين في الاسبوع لازم نقراها وياهم وكتب القراءه.
اللي في جريد 1 الكتب تكون معاه كل يوم جزء منها في المدرسه و جزء معاه. وبنهاية الاسبوع يرجعون الكتب كلها وياه ولدي. ارجع معاه شغله طول الاسبوع
اما اللي في كي جي 2 يروح و يرجع معاه اكله بس و الفايل اللي فيه القصه و كتب القراءة. بنهاية الاسبوع يرجع وياه ملفين واحد للعربي و الثاني انجليزي بكل اللي سووه بالمدرسه طول الاسبوع.

شوفي الغاليه اهمه يقولون لنا لا تدرسون عيالكم علشان ما تعلمونهم شي غلط و يكتسبون اللغه صح. لكن انا ما اعرف لازم ادرسهم اشويه اراجع شنو خذوا و اسوي لهم اوراق عمل خارجيه. فيه كتب تنباع في المكتبات تناسب اعمارهم اخليهم يحلونها.

سألتي الغاليه عن المدرسات, كلهم من الكي جي لين جريد 1 الحمدلله اجانب. اشوف وايد اجانب في باجي المراحل لكن للأي مرحله ما ادري والله.

قلت لج سابقا الحمدلله ما فيه واجبات حتى في جريد 1. اقصى واجب خذاه ولدي اللي في جريد 1 تلوين.

الأنشطه فيه باليوم الدراسي شغلات خفيفه مثل الرسم, كمبيوتر,الموسيقى, يوم رياضي. يشوفون افلام و اعمال فنية,واليوم اللي يكون عندهم بي ئي ممكن يودونهم حوض السباحه. لكن الأنشطه الأساسية تكون يوم السبت للي يبي يدفع رسوم و يسجل عياله بوايد انشطه مثل ( سباحه, رسم و اعمال فنيه, كمبيوتر, تاكيواندو, عزف بيانو, كرة قدم, فرنسي) و غيره بعد مو متذكرتهم الحين و الله.

هذا كل اللي عندي و اي استفسار انا بالخدمه الغاليه.
بس ممكن اعرف ليش تبين تطلعين ولدج من الويس جرين؟ حتى لو بالخاص

----------


## أم رواضـي

اختي طيبة ما قصرتي بصراحة يزااج الله خير
بس عندي شوية استفسارات بعد اذن صاحبة الموضوع
ابغي اعرف موقعها بالظبط في الشارجة ... و هل عندهم مرحلة البري كي جي 
و كم رسومهم للسنة ؟ و متى يبدأ التسجيل ؟

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اختي طيبة ما قصرتي بصراحة يزااج الله خير
> بس عندي شوية استفسارات بعد اذن صاحبة الموضوع
> ابغي اعرف موقعها بالظبط في الشارجة ... و هل عندهم مرحلة البري كي جي 
> و كم رسومهم للسنة ؟ و متى يبدأ التسجيل ؟



الغاليه المدرسه في شارع طريق المدينه الجامعية. او لو انتي في شارع حلوان, خلي المستشفى القاسمي على يسارج. و كملي سيده راح تييج الاشاره الأولي طوفيها, عند الاشاره الثانيه تلقين على يسارج بناية الياسمين و بنك دبي الاسلامي. لفي و دخلي الشارع هذا. يعني من الاشاره اخذي يسار راح تييج في الأول مدرستنا الثانويه الانجليزيه بعدها علطول الشويفات.

للأسف الغاليه ما عندهم بري كي جي. و رسومهم لكي جي 1 كانت تقريبا 16 الف او اكثر اشويه شامل الكتب و الملابس.
و يبدأ التسجيل بنهاية فبراير او في مارس

----------


## أم رواضـي

مشكورة اختي طيبة عرفت مكانها وين بالظبط 
بس للأسف ما عندهم بري كي جي  :Frown:

----------


## rogena2

شكرا خواتي على الرد ؟؟؟بس حاة اعرف كم رسوم الجريد 1 عندهم ورسوم الكي جي 2 ايضا؟؟

شكرا

----------


## rogena2

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

رسوم جريد 1 اعتقد 19 الف ما اذكر
و كي جي 2 اعتقد 16 و شي او 17 الف
لأني بصراحه بس اروح ادفع متى ما طرشوا اوراق مع اعيالي و ما اجمع اشكثر دفعت

----------


## rogena2

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
للاستفادة العامة
للاستفادة العامة للاستفادة العامة للاستفادة العامة

للاستفادة العامة للاستفادة العامة

للاستفادة العامة للاستفادة العامة

----------


## rogena2

للللللللللللللللللللللللرففففففففففففففففففففففففف فععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## قلب نوني

يزاج الله خير أخت طيبة وعندي استفسار إذا ممكن 
هل في مقابلة قبل لا يقبلون الطالب؟ وكيف تكون ل ك جي 2؟
شو تشوفين مستوى عيالج( الله يحفظهم) في مدرسة الشويفات ؟و خاصة اللغة الإنجليزية

----------


## rogena2

للرفع للافادة واللي عندها خبرة بمدرسة الشويفات اتخبرنا بليز

----------


## rogena2

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## rogena2

uuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> يزاج الله خير أخت طيبة وعندي استفسار إذا ممكن 
> هل في مقابلة قبل لا يقبلون الطالب؟ وكيف تكون ل ك جي 2؟
> شو تشوفين مستوى عيالج( الله يحفظهم) في مدرسة الشويفات ؟و خاصة اللغة الإنجليزية



السلام عليكم الغاليه و آسفه جدا على التأخير
كانوا اهلي يايين زياره من الكويت و كنت مشغوله وياهم, و لما سافروا فضيت.
المهم بالنسبه للمقابله, في كي جي 1 بس اللي يهمهم انه يشوفون الياهل يتكلم عدل و يستوعب, يعني لا تحاتين ما يعقدون الياهل ولا شي. بس يسئلونه عن اسمه و عمره مو اكثر.
لكن لكي جي 2 ما اعرف, بس اعتقد بتكون عن الأرقام و الحروف بالانجليزي. الألوان الأشكال قراءة بعض الكلمات البسيطه.

و بالنسبة لمستوى اعيالي ماشاءالله عليهم مستواهم وايد زين بكل شي. طبعاو الانجليزي روعه. يعني من كي جي 1 ماشاءالله الياهل يقرا

اي استفسار ثاني انا بالخدمه خواتي

----------


## قلب نوني

مشكورة أخت طيبة على الإفادة وما قصرتي ويزاج الله خير

----------


## عشتار

للرفع 
حبيت ارفع الموضوع لان محتاجين توضيح اكثر للمراحل الاكبر 
ياريت اي وحده عندها عيالها بمراحل متقدمه مثل جريد 6 وصاعد
الرسوم المدرسين شو جنسياتهم النشاطات كيف بالمدرسه

----------


## شذى الليلك

موفقة

----------


## ato0o0ota

16 و20 ياويلي شنو هالاسعار عيل من يكبرون شكد ندفع

----------


## غاده محمد سامي

من فضلك بالنسبه لرسوم التقديم لي كيجي 1 كام و شرط تدفع كامله لحجز مكان للطفل عند التقديم؟

----------

